# " علامات قيام الساعة ومجيء السيد المسيح "



## الكرمه الصغيره (10 يوليو 2014)

*"علامات قيام الساعة ومجيء السيد المسيح"*​ 
*في صباح يوم، حين كان التلاميذ وحدهم مع السيد المسيح على جبل الزيتون، سألوه قائلين: *​*«قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هذَا ؟ وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟» *​* (متى 24: 3)*
*أعطانا المسيح وصفاً واضحاً للأحداث التي تسبق مجيئه، ومنحنا صورة دقيقة عن الأحداث والظروف والأحوال المُقبلة كي نستعدّ لمجيئه. أنبأ المسيح بمجيئه الثاني ونصح تلاميذه بأن يكونوا على استعداد. واليوم تشترك آلاف الأصوات في تقديم الرسالة ذاتها، ومع ذلك فقد مرَّ حوالي ألفي سنة ولم يأتِ السيد المسيح بعد. *
*ألا يمكن أن تمر ألف سنة أخرى ولا يأتي؟*​ 
*هذا سؤال عادل، وجواباً عليه نتـَّجه إلى شهادة المسيح الذي أعلن قائلا *
*«آتي أيضاً» *​*(يوحنا 14: 3)،*
* «أنا آتي سريعاً»*​* (رؤيا 22: 20). *
*أخبر يسوع تلاميذه أنّ هناك علامات يجب أن يلاحظوها، لكنه حذرهم في مناسبتين من محاولة تحديد وقت مُعيَّن فقال: *​*«وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَاوَاتِ، إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ.» *​*(متى 24: 36)، *
*«لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ» *​*(أعمال 1: 7).*​ 
* ومع أنّه حذرهم من محاولة تحديد موعد رجوعه في وقت مُعيَّن بالضبط، فقد أكــَّد لهم أنّ هناك علامات ذكرها الكتاب المقدس، وكرَّرها هو في كلامه، تبيّن لكلّ من لهم*
* "عيون لتبصر" *
*أنّ الوقت قريب *
*«وَمَتَى ابْتَدَأَتْ هذِهِ تَكُونُ، فَانْتَصِبُوا وَارْفَعُوا رُؤُوسَكُمْ لأَنَّ نَجَاتَكُمْ تَقْتَرِبُ» *​*(لوقا 21: 28).*​ 
*يستخدم العهد الجديد كلمة "علامة" بمعان متنوعة. فهي تعني في بعض الأحيان "أعجوبة" في صورة مُعجزة لإثبات ما صرَّح به المسيح عن نفسه. ومرة أخرى أشار يسوع إلى "علامات الأزمنة" ليوبِّخ الفريسيين الذين طلبوا منه أن يُقدِّم أدلـَّة تثبت أنه هو المسيا. وفي مرّات أخرى استـُخدِمَت كلمة "علامات" كأدلــَّة وبراهين في الإعلان الكتابي.*​ 
*قال المسيح بأنه سيأتي جيل تدل صفات أهله على أنّ النهاية قريبة. بمعنى آخر يوجد جيل يُمكن أن نرمز له بأنه *
*"جيل العلامات"*
* سيأتي في وقت مُعيَّن من التاريخ وتتجمّع فيه كل العلامات. وأولئك الذين تجدّدت قلوبهم بيسوع المسيح، واستنارت عقولهم بالروح القدس، يستطيعون أن يقرأوا علامات ذلك الزمن، وأن يُحذّروا الناس كما فعل نوح. ويبدو اليوم أنّ هذه العلامات تتقارب وتتجمَّع لأوّل مرّة منذ صعود السيد المسيح إلى السماء. *​ 
*( 1 )*​* حالة العالم الاجتماعية والفكرية. *
*قال المسيح سيكون هناك أمران يُميِّزان الحالة الاجتماعية للعالم قبل مجيئه الثاني مباشرة:*​ 
* الأمر الأول: *​*«وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ كَرْبُ أُمَمٍ بحَيْرَةٍ.» *​*(لوقا 21: 25).*
* إنّ الكرب هو نتيجة ضيق وضغط شديدين. والحيرة تعني "الاضطراب" أو "الانزعاج".*
* بمعنى آخر، قال السيد المسيح بأنّ الناس الذين يعيشون على الأرض وقت رجوعه سيكونون تحت ضغط شديد مِن كل ناحية، ولا يكون أمامهم منفذ ظاهر للخروج. قال الرب يسوع المسيح:*​* «وَالنَّاسُ يُغْشَى عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ خَوْفٍ وَانْتِظَارِ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَى الْمَسْكُونَةِ،»*​* (لوقا 21: 26). *
*إنّ العالم سيصل في علاقاته الدولية إلى مأزق شديد. ستكون هناك خيبة أمل عامّة تشمل العالم كلّه، وحروب فتّاكة شاملة، في نفس الوقت يموت الملايين من الجوع. *
*وقال الرب يسوع المسيح: *​*«وَتَكُونُ مَجَاعَاتٌ وَأَوْبِئَةٌ » *​*(متى 24: 7). *
*كتبت إحدى المجلات مقالاً ذكرت فيه :*
* "إنّ ما يمكن أن يدمّرنا ليس هو القنبلة الذرية بل أزمة الطعام...". *
*إنّ المحاصيل التي كان يبدو أنها وفيرة منذ سنوات أصبحت غير كافية الآن. إنّ قلوب الناس امتلأت بالخوف من اختراعات الإنسان نفسه لأنهم أضاعوا مخافة الرب في قلوبهم. *​ 
*الأمر الثاني:*​* هو الذي قال عنه السيد المسيح: *
*«وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا.» *​*(متى 24: 10).*
* لم يمض زمن في كل التاريخ السابق تكرر فيه ما يحدث اليوم. فكم من بيوت تنهار تحت ضغط الحياة العصرية المدمّرة! *​*وفي بعض أنحاء العالم يتزايد الضغط لدرجة أن يسلـِّم أفراد العائلة الواحدة واحدهم الآخر. *​ 
*( 2 )*​* الارتداد. *
*قال السيد المسيح: *​*«وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.» *​*(متى 24: 11). *
*إنّ ملايين الناس اليوم يُحمَلون بكل ريح تعليم لأنهم بكل إخلاص يثقون في المعجزات وعمل العجائِب كعلامة لإثبات الحق. وقد أوضح المسيح أنّ أخطار هذا العمل، إذ قال: *​*«هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ.» *​*(متى 24: 25).*
* وفي سفر الرؤيا يُنبئ المسيح بشخص ذي سلطان (الشيطان) سيجعل ناراً تنزل من السماء على الأرض قـُدَّام الناس ويضل الساكنين على الأرض بالآيات التي أعطي أن يصنعها *​*(رؤيا 13: 13 و14). *
*« وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يَقُولُ صَرِيحًا: إِنَّهُ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ يَرْتَدُّ قَوْمٌ عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، تَابِعِينَ أَرْوَاحًا مُضِلَّةً وَتَعَالِيمَ شَيَاطِينَ،» *​*(1تيموثاوس 4: 1).*
* «لأَنَّهُ سَيَكُونُ وَقْتٌ لاَ يَحْتَمِلُونَ فِيهِ التَّعْلِيمَ الصَّحِيحَ، بَلْ حَسَبَ شَهَوَاتِهِمُ الْخَاصَّةِ يَجْمَعُونَ لَهُمْ مُعَلِّمِينَ مُسْتَحِكَّةً مَسَامِعُهُمْ،  فَيَصْرِفُونَ مَسَامِعَهُمْ عَنِ الْحَقِّ، وَيَنْحَرِفُونَ إِلَى الْخُرَافَاتِ.»*​* (2تيموثاوس 4: 3 و4).*
* يشير هذا إلى وقت ينتشر فيه الرياء بشكل فظيع وسيحاول الشيطان عن طريق الأعاجيب الخادعة والمُسحاء والأنبياء الكذبة أن يُضلّل ولو أمكن المختارين أيضاً *
*(انظر 2تسالونيكي 2: 9؛ 2كورنثوس 11: 14؛ رؤيا 13: 3، 13–14). *​ 
*هناك بعض المُعلـِّمين الدينيين الذين يحاولون عمداً أن يهدموا كلمة الرب الموحى بها ويشكّكوا في سلطانها ومصداقيتها ، وتقول آية في الكتاب المقدس:*​* «لاَ يَخْدَعَنَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ عَلَى طَرِيقَةٍ مَا، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ الاِرْتِدَادُ أَوَّلاً،»*​* (2تسالونيكي 2: 3).*
* والارتداد هنا يُشير بكل وضوح إلى ترك الإيمان، ويُذكر هذا الأمر في أسفار أخرى من الكتاب المقدس كما كتب النبي عاموس قائلا: *​*«هُوَذَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، أُرْسِلُ جُوعًا فِي الأَرْضِ، لاَ جُوعًا لِلْخُبْزِ، وَلاَ عَطَشًا لِلْمَاءِ، بَلْ لاسْتِمَاعِ كَلِمَاتِ الرَّبِّ. فَيَجُولُونَ مِنْ بَحْرٍ إِلَى بَحْرٍ، وَمِنَ الشِّمَالِ إِلَى الْمَشْرِقِ، يَتَطَوَّحُونَ لِيَطْلُبُوا كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ يَجِدُونَهَا.» *​*(عاموس 8: 11، 12).*
* سيأتي وقت فيه يجوع الناس للحق ويطلبونه حيث يُفتـَرَض أنه موجود بوفرة، كما في الكتاب المقدّس والكنائس مثلا، لكنهم لا يسمعون كلمة الرب. بل عِوَضاً عن رسالة تـُشبع أشواقهم الروحية، يسمعون عظة عن مشكلة سياسية أو اجتماعية تكون موضع حديث الجماهير. لذلك يتجوّلون من مكان إلى آخر وينحدرون من الرجاء إلى اليأس وأخيراً يستسلمون *
*«وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يَقُولُ صَرِيحًا: إِنَّهُ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ يَرْتَدُّ قَوْمٌ عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، تَابِعِينَ أَرْوَاحًا مُضِلَّةً وَتَعَالِيمَ شَيَاطِينَ، فِي رِيَاءِ أَقْوَال كَاذِبَةٍ، مَوْسُومَةً ضَمَائِرُهُمْ، »*​* (1تيموثاوس 4: 1، 2).*​ 
*( 3 )*​*  حالة العالم الخلقية.*
*كـُتب عن أيام نوح هذا القول: *​*«وَرَأَى الرَّبُّ أَنَّ شَرَّ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ كَثُرَ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ تَصَوُّرِ أَفْكَارِ قَلْبِهِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ شِرِّيرٌ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ .  فَقَالَ إيلوهيم لِنُوحٍ: «نِهَايَةُ كُلِّ بَشَرٍ قَدْ أَتَتْ أَمَامِي، لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ امْتَلأَتْ ظُلْمًا مِنْهُمْ. فَهَا أَنَا مُهْلِكُهُمْ مَعَ الأَرْضِ.» *​*(تكوين 6: 5، 13).*
* وقال الرب يسوع المسيح: *​*«وَكَمَا كَانَ فِي أَيَّامِ نُوحٍ كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا فِي أَيَّامِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ: كَانُوا يَأْكُلُونَ وَيَشْرَبُونَ، وَيُزَوِّجُونَ وَيَتَزَوَّجُونَ، إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ دَخَلَ نُوحٌ الْفُلْكَ، وَجَاءَ الطُّوفَانُ وَأَهْلَكَ الْجَمِيعَ.» *
*(لوقا 17: 26، 27).*​ 
*وبالرغم من كلّ تحذيرات الرب التي أنذرهم بها على فم نبيّه نوح، فقد ظلّوا منشغلين بأنفسهم وبأمورهم وشرورهم *
*«وَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا حَتَّى جَاءَ الطُّوفَانُ وَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ » *​*(متى 24: 39).*​ 
* المأساة الآن هي أنّ العديد من المؤمنين قد بدأت محبتهم تفتر وإيمانهم بالمسيح يضعف، فإذ ينساقون مع تيّار الشر يصيرون أقل تمثّلاً بالسيد المسيح وأكثر تشبُّهاً بالعالم . إنّ محبّة العالم في نفوسهم قد حلـَّت محلّ الصلاة، والصحف والمجلات الخليعة قد أخذت مكان الكتاب المقدس. ولكن توجد جماعة من المؤمنين في هذا العصر الذي سقطت فيه القيم، لهم إيمان قوي مؤسّس على السيد المسيح، ويتغذّون بكلمة الرب وهم يتمسّكون بالحق إلى النهاية. إنّ العالم على حافّة انهيار خلقي لم يكن له مثيل في تاريخ البشرية. لقد تلذّذ الإنسان العصري بكل أنواع الملذات وأساء إلى كل هبة منحه إياها خالقه حتى أصبح لا يجد أيّة متعة أو سعادة في أي منها. وهذه علامة أخرى من علامات النهاية.*​ 
*( 4 )*​*  ازدياد الإثم.*
*« وَلكِنِ اعْلَمْ هذَا أَنَّهُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ سَتَأْتِي أَزْمِنَةٌ صَعْبَةٌ ، لأَنَّ النَّاسَ يَكُونُونَ مُحِبِّينَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ، مُحِبِّينَ لِلْمَالِ، مُتَعَظِّمِينَ، مُسْتَكْبِرِينَ، مُجَدِّفِينَ، غَيْرَ طَائِعِينَ لِوَالِدِيهِمْ، غَيْرَ شَاكِرِينَ، دَنِسِينَ، بِلاَ حُنُوٍّ، بِلاَ رِضًى، ثَالِبِينَ، عَدِيمِي النَّزَاهَةِ، شَرِسِينَ، غَيْرَ مُحِبِّينَ لِلصَّلاَحِ، خَائِنِينَ، مُقْتَحِمِينَ، مُتَصَلِّفِينَ، مُحِبِّينَ لِلَّذَّاتِ دُونَ مَحَبَّةٍ إيلوهيم، لَهُمْ صُورَةُ التَّقْوَى، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مُنْكِرُونَ قُوَّتَهَا. فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْ هؤُلاَءِ.» *​*(2تيموثاوس 3: 1-5). *
*لاحظ أنّ هذا الفصل يُعلــِّم بكلّ صراحة ووضوح أنّ هذه هي صفات وخصائص الأيام الأخيرة. والصحف اليوم مليئة بأخبار تمرّد الشباب وقلب الحكومات، والتظاهرات والمشاغبات في جميع أنحاء العالم تقريباً. قال المسيح أن الإثم سينتشر بدرجة فظيعة تعمّ العالم بأجمعه قبل وقت النهاية مباشرة. *
*«ستسمعون بحروب وقلاقل» *​*كلمة "قلاقل" هنا تحمل فكرة العصيان، والتمرّد، والثورة، والفوضى، والإثم وتدلّ على قرب انتهاء الدهر.*​ 
*( 5 )*​*  اضطهاد عام.*
*«حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيق وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي. وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا.» *​*(متى 24: 9، 10).*
* أيضاً في *
*مرقس 13: 9، 12، 13*​* «فَانْظُرُوا إِلَى نُفُوسِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَجَالِسَ، وَتُجْلَدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعَ، وَتُوقَفُونَ أَمَامَ وُلاَةٍ وَمُلُوكٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، شَهَادَةً لَهُمْ . وَسَيُسْلِمُ الأَخُ أَخَاهُ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ، وَالأَبُ وَلَدَهُ، وَيَقُومُ الأَوْلاَدُ عَلَى وَالِدِيهِمْ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُمْ . وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. وَلكِنَّ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ.»*
* لاحظ التشديد الذي يضعه المسيح على قوله «مِن أجل اسمي» كم من ألوف المسيحيين يساومون في إيمانهم بالمسيح وينكرونه. ولكن قد يُضطهد البعض بسبب أعمالهم وطرقهم الملتوية. فالمقصود هنا بالاضطهاد أن يكون "مِن أجل البر".*
* فالاضطهاد وحده ليس علامة على أن الشخص المُضطهد هو مؤمن بالرب.*​ 
*( 6 )*​*  الرخاء.*
*«هَلُمَّ الآنَ أَيُّهَا الأَغْنِيَاءُ، ابْكُوا مُوَلْوِلِينَ عَلَى شَقَاوَتِكُمُ الْقَادِمَةِ.غِنَاكُمْ قَدْ تَهَرَّأَ، وَثِيَابُكُمْ قَدْ أَكَلَهَا الْعُثُّ. ذَهَبُكُمْ وَفِضَّتُكُمْ قَدْ صَدِئَا، وَصَدَأُهُمَا يَكُونُ شَهَادَةً عَلَيْكُمْ، وَيَأْكُلُ لُحُومَكُمْ كَنَارٍ! قَدْ كَنَزْتُمْ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ» *​*(يعقوب 5: 1-3). *
*هناك ملايين من البشر يموتون جوعاً، بينما ملايين غيرهم يزدادون ثراءً فاحشاً. ولا يوجد خطأ في أن يكون الإنسان غنياً، إن كان يحصل على ثروته بطريق أمين ومشروع، ولكن على الإنسان أن يكون وكيلا أميناً على موارد دخله. فإهماله لهذه الوكالة يُعتبر خطية في نظر الرب، لأن*
* «مَحَبَّةَ الْمَالِ أَصْلٌ لِكُلِّ الشُّرُورِ» *​*(1تيموثاوس 6: 10).*
* كما قال السيد المسيح: *​*«انْظُرُوا وَتَحَفَّظُوا مِنَ الطَّمَعِ، » *​*(لوقا 12: 15).*​ 
*( 7 )*​* حروب وأخبار حروب.*
*«وَسَوْفَ تَسْمَعُونَ بِحُرُوبٍ وَأَخْبَارِ حُرُوبٍ.»*​* (متى 24: 6).*​* يشير الكتاب المقدس إلى أن الحروب ستصبح أكثر انتشاراً وأشد تدميراً كلما اقتربنا من النهاية.*
*لا شك أن شعوب العالم اليوم تقوم بإعداد المسرح لمشهد من أفظع المشاهد في رواية النزاع البشري، وأن العالم يسرع نحو حرب شاملة أشد تدميراً من كل ما حدث من قبل. إن الحروب العصرية تقوم على أحدث أنواع التكنولوجيا تطوراً. لقد أبدع الانسان في إتقانه لاستخدام هذه الأسلحة ولكنه فشل في إصلاح نفسه كإنسان.*​ 
*( 8 )*​*  المعرفة تزداد. *
*«أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا دَانِيآلُ فَأَخْفِ الْكَلاَمَ وَاخْتِمِ السِّفْرَ إِلَى وَقْتِ النِّهَايَةِ. كَثِيرُونَ يَتَصَفَّحُونَهُ وَالْمَعْرِفَةُ تَزْدَادُ» *​*(دانيال 12: 4).*
* هذا هو عصر ازدياد المعرفة في شتى المجالات العلمية المختلفة. إنه عصر الكومبيوتر والتكنولوجيا الحديثة. ولكنه أيضاً عصر ازدادت فيه معرفة الكتاب المقدس ومعرفة نبوءات الكتاب المقدس. هناك رغبة متزايدة عند الكثيرين لدرس نبوءات الكتاب المقدس بشكل قد يزيد عمّا كان عليه في أي وقت مضى. وقد ساعدت الحفريات الأثرية والاكتشافات العلمية في فهم الكثير من النبوءات. ولأول مرة منذ كتبت الأسفار المقدسة بوحي من الرب، استطعنا أن نفهم ونفسِّر الكثير منها في ضوء أحداث العالم الجارية.*​ 
*( 9 )*​*  مؤتمرات عالمية للسلام.*
*«لأَنَّهُ حِينَمَا يَقُولُونَ: «سَلاَمٌ وَأَمَانٌ»، حِينَئِذٍ يُفَاجِئُهُمْ هَلاَكٌ بَغْتَةً، كَالْمَخَاضِ لِلْحُبْلَى، فَلاَ يَنْجُونَ. »*​* (1تسالونيكي 5: 3).*
* لم يمر وقت في التاريخ تحدَّث الناس فيه عن السلام قدر ما يتحدَّثون عنه اليوم. إن العالم يتشوَّق ويتلهَّف إلى السلام، لكن لا يبدو في الأفق شيء من السلام. نلاحظ اليوم بأن العديد من زعماء العالم يسعون لتوطيد السلام. لكن المشكلة هي أنهم يتركون الرب في خططهم وقراراتهم. يتشاورون ويتباحثون في قضية السلام، ولا يستشيرون رئيس السلام. يسعى الإنسان الجاهل لوضع خططه بنفسه، وهو يزعم في جرأة وقحة أنه يستطيع أن يحل مشاكله بنفسه وبقدرته الذاتية دون مساعدة الرب. ولكن الكتاب المقدس يعطينا صورة أخرى *
*«لاَ سَلاَمَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلأَشْرَارِ»*​* (اشعياء 48: 22).*​ 
*( 10 )*​*  بشارة الملكوت إلى كل أنحاء العالم.*
*« وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى.»*​* (متى 24: 14).*
* في عام 1500 ميلادية، طـُبع الكتاب المقدس بـ14 لغة. وفي عام 1800 ميلادية تم طبع الكتاب المقدس بـ71 لغة مختلفة. وفي عام 1965 صار يطبع بأكثر من 1250 لغة ولهجة. ولا يوجد إلا القليل من الأماكن في العالم حيث لا يُسمَع أو يُكرَز بالإنجيل، وهذا يرجع إلى صعوبة الوصول إلى تلك الأماكن لعدم توفـّر المواصلات ووسائل الاتصال بها. ولكن التقدم في طرق الاتصال الإذاعي والتلفزة وشبكات الإنترنت يرجِّح أن تكون هذه النبوءة في طريقها إلى الإتمام في عصرنا الحالي ولأول مرّة في التاريخ.*​ 
*هناك علامات أخرى عن المجيء الثاني للمسيح وقرب النهاية يعلنها الكتاب المقدس ولا يتسع المجال هنا لذكرها كلها. لكننا على يقين تامّ وإيمان لا يتزعزع بأن السيد المسيح آتٍ. ويذكر الكتاب المقدس بأنه سيأتي ثانية ولكن لن تطأ قدماه الأرض ،*
*( لأن ملاقات  الرب ستكون في الهواء)*​*(تسالونيكي 4: 17 )*​* وهذه أيضاً علامة نـُميِّز بها مسيحنا الحقيقي مُنجـِّي العالم عن المسيح الدَّجال. إن مجيء المسيح صار الآن أقرب مما كان، فهل أنت مستعد لمجيئه؟*​ 
* أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*​* الرب يسوع المسيح يحبكم*
* جميعاً فتعال...هو ينتظرك*​** * * **
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*​* دائماً.. وأبداً.. آمين*​


----------

